# Cleaning a Hedgehog's Ears



## xtinarose (Oct 2, 2012)

When I took Brook to the vet for her check-up, she was such a grump that they had to knock her out to get a decent look at her. They let me come back in the room and hold her, more for my sake than hers, I think. While she was out, I took a look at her ears, and they were super gross! I asked the vet to clean them while she was still knocked out, and the q-tip came out very yellow! Ew! I know that hedgehogs rely heavily on their sense of hearing, so I'm a bit ashamed to admit that was the first time she had her ears cleaned. I was wondering if anyone had any tips on cleaning their hedgie's ears, how often it should be done, what should be used... Does anyone else's quill baby have the same problem as Brook?


----------



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

I've never had to clean Bruno's ears, but I'm sure using a wet q-tip on the edges would be okay, but as for the full ear, I'm not sure. I'm bumping you up so hopefully someone who knows can help. Good luck!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hedgehogs don't need their ears cleaned like dogs or cats do, so the fact that she had built up gunk is concerning. The vet may have an idea of what's causing it. Usually hedgehogs will get tattered ears on the actual ear, or crust buildup, but not wax or gunk actually inside the ear. Hopefully your vet or someone else who's dealt with ear infections or something will be able to help more.


----------



## xtinarose (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! After the q-tip, the vet flushed Brook's ear, so I will call and ask if that was to treat an ear infection, and if I need to be giving her medicine to supplement that. If it wasn't, I will definitely bring her in for a closer look. Her ears have never been tattered, so I thought it was natural to have some build up, but it makes sense that it could be harmful. If the vet says she treated her for an infection, I will keep a close eye on her ears, and if it looks like the yellow wax starts building up again, I will bring her back in. Thank you so much for the advice! Brooklyn appreciates your concern!


----------

